# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا برنامج برنامج تحديد المواقع Sygic Mobile GPS لجوالات نوكيا

## لهلوبة الشرق

*Sygic Mobile GPS*      Sygic Mobile GPS for Nokia is one of the most powerful GPS applications  to date and they seem to be getting better and better with every new  release. Sygic McGuilder GPS Navigation system is a well known brand in  almost all the major markets which supports GPS connectivity and  tracking including the Windows Mobile and External Car GPS. If you have  never heard of Sygic and you claim to own a spanking new Nokia then you  have a long way to go  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *أو*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

